# FreeBSD8 AMD64, Samba3  exhausted all memory



## Anthie (Mar 3, 2010)

My server runs FreeBSD 8.0 AMD64. I installed Samba3, When I am watching some big movies on the server using windows, the samba3 exhausted all memory. Inact memory kept increasing till all memory exhausted and server doesn't response.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2010)

Anthie said:
			
		

> Inact memory kept increasing till all memory exhausted and server doesn't response.



Inactive memory is just that, inactive. It will be released when needed.

Wired is used by the system. Active is used by applications. Inactive was used by a now closed application. Free is obviously free. When you open and close an application it's memory will be marked inactive. If you re-open that same application the system doesn't need to get the memory and can use the still stored memory. This helps starting applications quicker (a lot of applications are used again after they're closed).


----------



## phoenix (Mar 4, 2010)

Check your swap usage at that point.  If the system is not using swap, then you are not out of virtual memory.  FreeBSD should not stop due to "out of memory" until all swap space is used.


----------

